# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  vài e-book cho người mới sử dụng PC.

## rubiethuy

e book hữu ích cho người học CNTT và ĐTVT
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4653025/WInXP.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4653026/SuDungJavascript.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4653027/MANGMAY.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4653028/SudungMacromediaFlash.pdf.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4653029/Lythuyetthongtin.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4653030/TuyentapthuthuatIT-ketnoibanbe1.org.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4653031/Thuatngutinhoc.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4653032/TKWEBSIT.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4653033/SuDungDreamweaver.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4653034/LINUXTiengviet.rar.html

----------


## dichvutonghop

bác up lên mediafire đi
thank!!!

----------

